# Susanne Fröhlich Trennung von ihrem Lebensgefährten



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2011)

21 Jahre lang waren Susanne Fröhlich und Gert Scobel ein Paar – nun gab die blonde Frohnatur die Trennung bekannt.

Jeder geht anders mit einer Trennung um: Die einen lassen sich nach dem Liebes-Aus eine neue Frisur schneiden, die anderen denken endlich mal wieder an sich und tun sich selbst etwas Gutes. „Moppel-Ich“-Autorin Susanne Fröhlich scheint zur letzteren Kategorie zu gehören. Erst kürzlich präsentierte die 48-Jährige in BUNTE ihren neuen Traumbody. Mit Hilfe von Yoga hatte die sympathische Blondine ganze 25 Kilo abgespeckt. Vielleicht auch, um sich demnächst auf Männerjagd zu begeben? Im Hessischen Rundfunk verriet Susanne Fröhlich nämlich jetzt, dass sie sich nach 21 Jahren Liebe von ihrem Lebensgefährten, dem 3sat-Moderator Gert Scobel (52), getrennt habe. Die beiden seien bereits vor über einem Jahr „in Freundschaft“ auseinander gegangen.


Die einstige Kuppelfee („Allein oder Fröhlich“) sieht die Trennung laut hr-Fernsehen realistisch: Es sei eine überdurchschnittlich lange und gute Beziehung gewesen, sagte die 48-Jährige. Mehr ließ sich Susanne Fröhlich zu diesem Thema aber nicht entlocken.

Susanne Fröhlich und Gert Scobel hatten sich während seines Volontariats beim Hessischen Rundfunk kennen und lieben gelernt. Das Paar hat zwei gemeinsame Kinder. 

Quelle: Bunte.de​


----------



## ninuka (17 Aug. 2012)

Solange sie nicht spricht wirkt sie relativ neutral aber sympathisch? Von der Diktion und dem KLang der Stimme fällt sie in die Kategorie "Kreissäge" und befindet sich mit Verona Pooth und der türkischstämmigen Moderatorin (wie heisst noch?) in bester Gesellschaft...


----------



## fredclever (17 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## TobiasB (17 Aug. 2012)

ninuka schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht spricht wirkt sie relativ neutral aber sympathisch? Von der Diktion und dem KLang der Stimme fällt sie in die Kategorie "Kreissäge" und befindet sich mit Verona Pooth und der türkischstämmigen Moderatorin (wie heisst noch?) in bester Gesellschaft...



hast doch nur Angst vor Frauen Kleiner


----------

